# Tuberculosis



## emmgo (Sep 4, 2007)

So I'm in the waiting room at the clinic today, and there's this like 13 year old girl with a little red rash on her arm. From the little Spanish i could understand, she missed her appointment, and needed to go get a chest Xray.

So i'm thinking the mark on her arm is a positive reaction to a TB skin test.

I was in the same waiting room as her say half a hour, not close or anything. 

If this does sound like TB, does anybody know how contagious it is, what I should watch for?
I got vaccinated like 4 years ago but i don't remember what?


----------



## Exile (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/t/tubercu ... agious.htm 

That should help.


----------



## finn (Sep 4, 2007)

Was she coughing on you in a confined space where spit was getting on you? If not, I wouldn't worry about it. If you're still worried, eat some more fruit and vegetables and healthy food to boost your immune system and lay off of smokes, pot and alcohol.

Also get a good night's sleep.


----------



## emmgo (Sep 4, 2007)

sweet,
thanks guys.
I'm much less worried.
-emm


----------

